# breeding question



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

When mbunas breed, do the females prefer males that are bigger than them? Will a larger female breed with a smaller male? Just curious .thanks


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

In my limited experience, they won't. I've got yellow labs that stopped once I removed the largest male (I thought the largest female was a subdom male). I also have a very large red empress female that won't spawn with the dominant male, who's about an inch smaller and first spawned with one of the other females over a year ago.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I figured they wouldnt because in every spawn on youtube, the male was bigger. This means that if the dominant fish is a female, she wont spawn ?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Males the same age are in most species at least slightly bigger, I have no idea whether it actually has any bearing. My experience is with a sample size of 2 fish, but I'm curious what experience others have had.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I know im waiting on other opinions also . My female red zebra is bigger than both of my males.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I have had two female zebras spawn with males that were ever so slightly smaller than they were. Not a big size difference though... maybe 1/4".


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

My 2 males are slim & shorter and the female is longer, thicker, with a forehead that is kind of big . She over powers them.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

A dominant female wont breed at all ?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've also got two female venustus and three juveniles, and the females won't spawn with anyone. I've seen them dance by themselves and pick up eggs, but they chase off the larger male red empress when he tries to join. I had a trio of acei ngara, and the male committed suicide this week. I'm growing out 10 fry, it will be interesting to see if they will spawn with a male from them.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

I think i'll have to get some smaller females for the males. Thanks


----------



## samy (Jul 18, 2012)

hi my name is samy, i am new to all this. i had a three ft tank and a neighbour introduced me to cichlids. fantastic love them! i have since upgraded to a six ft tank.
still dont really no much about cichlids but learning every day. could someone answer my Q. how many times a year do fish reproduce. thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depending on the fish, the female can produce fry every other month or so. I do not find this to be the case for all of my females in a tank because there is a lot going on, but usually there is one or two holding.


----------



## samy (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks mate, they are hongi's and she has just had babies about 3weeks ago, and i have noticed he is trying again. so that answers my Q. thanks


----------



## samy (Jul 18, 2012)

also noticed last night i have a venustus that is trying to mate with a peacock is that normal or a problem!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It should not happen if you have plenty (three or more) of female venustus in the tank. If you have only a male venustus but there are female peacocks in the tank, it's a problem. They can successfully produce fry, but you may prefer to avoid creating hybrids.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

It all depends on the fish. I had a ruby red peacock breeding group of about 6. I ended up adding about 11 more to the group however the two largest females of the group the one was a bit larger then the male and the other was about the same size they would not breed with the male they would only harass him and it caused him to not breed at all. Soon as i took the two that where the issue out they all started breeding over the next week and a half. Whats weird is two of the other females where the same size as him but the other two wanted nothing to do with him. So in my experience its hit and miss it may or may not you just have to watch them and see.


----------



## samy (Jul 18, 2012)

1 male venutus
1 venustus not sure of sex yet
*** posted a list of my stock under another subject i think it was how many is to many that you may get around to answering, ok i will try add a few more and hope i get some females out of it . wanting to learn as much as i can. thanks again!


----------

